# **New** Brewery control software using WordPress



## snails07 (31/7/18)

Hi all,

BrewPress is new brewery control software that uses the Raspberry Pi and WordPress.
It is similar in ways to CraftBeerPi, but instead of being coded in Python, it is all written in PHP, HTML, CSS and JS.

It is available to download for free from the WordPress plugin repository - https://wordpress.org/plugins/brewpress
You can even add it to any WordPress website for testing purposes - ie. you don't need a Raspberry Pi to try it out. 

The plugin uses native WordPress actions and filters so creating extensions and add-ons is simple if you have worked with WordPress before.
The website is here - https://brewpress.beer - and there is already some free extensions available.

It is version 1.0.0, so inevitably there will be bugs but it is well tested and was used on the weekend to brew up an English IPA, which went off without a hitch.

It uses server-sent events to read the temps and basically to create a 'heartbeat'. It also uses AJAX to do some switching, start the program, pause the program etc. This causes very slight delays (half a second), which may make PID control not ideal. Hysteresis is currently the only mode, but this worked great at holding the temps.

I may look at using websockets in a future release, but for now it will do 

Would love to get some feedback on it.

Cheers


----------



## snails07 (1/8/18)

There is now a working demo at brewpress.beer/demo


----------

